# Building fire



## cda (Apr 3, 2015)

No fire sprinklers or sprinkled and building had other problems???

This investigation should be interesting

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2015/04/03/ge-appliance-park-fire/25233399/


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 3, 2015)

Lightning strike???????????????


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Apr 3, 2015)

I'll say undisclosed flammable chemicals warehoused in a building not designed to house that type of thing.

Brent.


----------

